# Flashing MIUI from .621



## FLHC (Apr 1, 2012)

I typically never post and always search, but I am really not finding my information after several SBFs. I am by no means a noob to flashing, but I accidentally updated to .621 OTA after receiving a refurb droid X (literally like two days after they released it)

I SBF'd to milestone .604 and successfully rooted it by zergrush. Now here is where I get confused. What MIUI build do I use? Droid X or Milestone? I tried the droid x build from miui.us and it went into a bootloop. I tried the milestone and kept getting status 7 errors. I just tried wizard's and its also another bootloop. On top of all these bootloops, I cannot boot into recovery to just keep trying, so I have to consistently SBF back to stock and root again.

I haven't been able to boot into recovery using CWM so I used the droid 2 bootstrap as someone else in another post has said was successful for flashing MIUI.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

check out these two threads...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20835-621-rootable-sbf-apparently-found/

i have not read all of them because i have stayed on MIUI through the whole .621 update and haven't had to deal with it. you would probably get more support there though. sorry i can't help you more than that.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

I really can't offer any more help since I'm not on .621 either but a suggestion would be to wipe data in the stock recovery after SBFing, had it boot loop before and needed to do that but this was with a .602 sbf.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

FLHC said:


> I typically never post and always search, but I am really not finding my information after several SBFs. I am by no means a noob to flashing, but I accidentally updated to .621 OTA after receiving a refurb droid X (literally like two days after they released it)
> 
> I SBF'd to milestone .604 and successfully rooted it by zergrush. Now here is where I get confused. What MIUI build do I use? Droid X or Milestone? I tried the droid x build from miui.us and it went into a bootloop. I tried the milestone and kept getting status 7 errors. I just tried wizard's and its also another bootloop. On top of all these bootloops, I cannot boot into recovery to just keep trying, so I have to consistently SBF back to stock and root again.
> 
> ...


What is your exact install steps? I am on .621/.604 and have ran either of the current MIUI ROMs on it.

You can use either Wizard's DefX builds or Bean's v4 builds. Both are found over in the DX Development section here.

When you do the install, I always recommend a mini-SBF. This consists of wiping data/factory reset, wipe cache, go to Advanced and wipe Dalvik, and go to Mounts and Storage and wipe system. This ensures you are starting on a fresh, clean slate and then install the rom.zip of your choice on top of this fresh system.

Wiping system is more or less unnecessary as the ROM wipes system when it installs, but just a thought..

If you are getting bootloop errors or something similar, I'd try going in to recovery again (if you are on Wizard's you can access it via bootmenu, no need to SBF, if you are on Beans you will need to go in to stock recovery) and wipe data/factory reset again. This step should not be necessary at all, but this would be the last option I would recommend.

If you are still bootlooping every time I would check your MD5, you probably have a bad download. Like I said, they install flawlessly for me.

And its the Droid X builds, not the Milestone builds. The Milestone versions will give you errors due to system incompatibilities (thats that status 7 error)


----------



## FLHC (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies.

I continued my search for an answer and evetually found the 2.2.5 galnet ICS miui and that one worked flawlessly... did the same install steps which was SBF with the live CD, root through that, ensure caches and data are wiped before install, then boom, worked.

Still not sure why the other ones didn't work, but I'm glad the 2.2.5 did!


----------

